# Pontins Holiday Camp – Jersey – Aug 2011



## The Lone Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

*Pontins Holiday Camp – Jersey – Aug 2011*







*A Brief History*

First opened in the 1920s and occupied during the war by the Nazis, this was the first of two holiday camps acquired by Pontins in Jersey. It was purchased in 1961 for £375,000 (equivalent to over £6 million in today's money!) and was completely rebuilt with all new chalets and buildings. Billy Butlin was a board member here after his retirement. The camp closed at the end of 2000 and is now lying abandoned and derelict.






*Detailed History*

The first holiday camp to be built at Plemont was the Jersey Jubilee Holiday camp, built in the early 1920s. Constructed mostly of wood, it housed a very basic level of accommodation but, more importantly, gave people what they wanted, which was a hassle free, all inclusive holiday. When war broke out in 1939, the camp closed, and when Jersey became occupied by the Nazis it was taken over by them. The camp was used as a base for the forces, who damaged the camp to the extent that it was going to cost a fair amount of money to restore. The solution was obvious, the camp had to be put up for sale. 


It was bought by Fred Pontin, who desperately wanted a holiday camp in the Channel Islands. His want came true when the States of Jersey (Local Council) agreed that having a Pontins Holiday Camp would be a fantastic boost for the Jerseys tourism industry. Fred demolished most of the original camp and constructed a new one within the footprints of the old. He constructed new chalets and a new entertainment building, and re-opened under the Pontins name in the 1960's. The camp ran like this up until the end of the 2000 season, when the owners of Pontins, then Scotish and Newcastle decided they wanted to invest thier money in the camps in the uk. Plemont, along with Portelet, closed and were left empty.

Plemont was the home to a few members of staff from when it was open up until recent years, when they left and boarded up their chalets. The site today is looking in pretty bad shape, broken windows,a few broken locks and rotting window frames and doors. Much of the equipment, such as footballs, tabe tennis tables etc are still there, though furniture and air conditioning systems have been taken out and moved to other sites.

Currently, the future is unknown for the site. Demolition signs are up, though it looks like nothing will happen any time soon. Trevor Hemmings, the current site owner, had applied to build homes on the land, but this was turned down in 2008. The local government are under constant pressure from local organisations to purchase the site and return it to nature, a lot of the surrounding land has been purchased for the people of Jersey. However, Mr. Hemmings is believed to be currently drawing up plans for self catering apartments on the site, which should be accepted as the site is listed for tourism use. For the latest news from Plemont, keep an eye on the latest news page. 

*My Visit*

Being in Jersey for a few days this was the obvious place to visit; the whole site is slowly returning to nature; much of the interesting features seen in previous reports have been trashed and the local poetic graffiti artists have left their mark.

Thankfully I never had the pleasure of staying at a Pontins or Butlins; they remind me of an Eastern Block prison complex, the rise of cheap flights closed many of these holiday camps. The site is well worth a visit if you end up on Jersey.

*POST*

Entering the holiday camp I was looking forward to a quick dip, a pint and a bit of entertainment.






My accommodation block was sorted!











A tasteful lounge with air conditioning 






And a nice open bedroom






Time for my dip in the open air pool











Unfortunately the lifeguard was on his break so had to give it a miss, so headed to check the laundrette 






The local poet had left his mark






The tumbled driers were a bit bombed out!






Time to hit the bar and restaurant for a bit of entertainment and a pint






Not much of a queue at the bar






Time to enjoy my pint and relax, after all I was on holiday






A bit of music to pass the time






I didn’t think much of the pianist (I had to spell check that word 






I bombed out on the dance floor, story of my life!






Well that was my holiday at Pontins, think I’ll book in again for next year

Cheers,

TLR


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 29, 2012)

That's great, and some lovely shots too. Particularly like that bit of graffiti at the end. Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure that I have seen this thread somewhere before...Either way, I love it! Reminds me of a prison though...


----------



## Oyster (Apr 29, 2012)

Fab set of pics and great comments. Thanks.


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Cheers, I have to say even though it was more or less a walk through, it was one of my favorite explores of last year  I kept on thinking someone would jump out and shout Hi-de-Hi!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 29, 2012)

The Lone Ranger said:


> I kept on thinking someone would jump out and shout Hi-de-Hi!



 Now that would be a funny thing to watch!


----------



## nelly (Apr 29, 2012)

Loving that


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 29, 2012)

Like it, i do like old holiday camps. Nice report


----------



## sparky. (Apr 29, 2012)

brilliant i enjoyed that alot


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 30, 2012)

Those were the days !! great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 30, 2012)

Good report.. Nice pics.. Like it!


----------



## Minuteman (May 1, 2012)

Was here in 2008, it was fully open access back then, you could wander around and no one would bother you! Its a shame the local Graff yobs have messed the place up.


----------



## night crawler (May 1, 2012)

Great report that what shame they have mindless idots who love to deface things with their point less graffiti, I always thought Jersey above that.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 1, 2012)

I Love Old Holiday camps have you got anyone more of diffrent pontins sites or the hi de hi camp . brillant shots and pictures its such a shame how pontins have gone down hill since holiday on the buses where filmed in prestyan sands i want there last year a complete s****t hole bring back the seventies days trips on old bristol lodekkas and low skirt and big boobs girls . and conductors like jack harper.


----------



## krela (May 1, 2012)

It's only marginally worse than most open Pontins camps... :S Like OTBC said, Prestatyn is nasty!


----------



## Mouse1903 (May 8, 2012)

Great pictures, can't beat a bit of childish penis graffiti!


----------



## lee443 (Jun 6, 2012)

Great report and pics, it just about sums up the cleanliness of a Pontins outdoor swimming pool


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2012)

Love it, that was brilliant!


----------



## Bunkerkid (Jun 7, 2012)

Went to this place back in 2007 and wow has it changed, was a lot more stuff about then you could still get into the top dorms but looks now like they are all shut off. This place is pretty sad though, if you look around more on the web at old pictures of people enjoying their holidays here (god knows how in pontins but some did!) and how it is now is a shame. Local poets seem very anti everything though!


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheers all, one of my favorite mooches last year even though it wasn't too hard


----------



## Dcp1967 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi great pics,visited the site when I lived there,and most of the German gun sites .


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Brought back holiday memories for me, excellent report & photos


----------

